# What do you use for Gaming Audio?



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am wondering if im the odd one out there. I have always used computer speakers as my game audio and everything else, but now ive been playing with TPU'ers and they actually use a headset with a mic. What do you do and prefer, and why?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

I use bookshelf speakers and an HT amplifier. I currently only use 2 speakers; I have the full 5.1 set, but lack desk space for a center channel.

I use the mic off of a XBOX360 headset, and only use the headset for audio from time to time. When I do use the headset, it's only for TS/in-game chat, while gmae audio and such is still on the speakers.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2011)

Why do like all headsets have the mic on the left side!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

Good question.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Good question.



cuz i use my xbox mic on the right side. and the left side just feels funny


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm left-handed. Seems perfect, to me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'm left-handed. Seems perfect, to me.



Im left handed too!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 5, 2011)

I use 2x 200watt disco speakers and a roland stereo mixing amp for my front out, I then use a panasonic home theater system for my rear speakers and use quadraphonic surround for gaming, When listening to tunes i set the rear speakers as front aswell.

Never used a headset because i don't need to because my setup is in the bedroom and away from the rest of the family.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> I use 2x 200watt disco speakers and a roland stereo mixing amp for my front out, I then use a panasonic home theater system for my rear speakers and use quadraphonic surround for gaming, When listening to tunes i set the rear speakers as front aswell.
> 
> Never used a headset because i don't need to because my setup is in the bedroom and away from the rest of the family.



yeah im away from the family, but im just wondering since some people prefer it beause i guess its more immersive with the headset. I guess some good headsets sound better then speakers?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2011)

Paradigm Monitor 9 v.6, Sennheiser PC360 with Astro Mixamp.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know i guess its each to there own realy but i do love the sound from my setup when gaming as i get all the low end rumble from explosions and stuff and as i use the pc for everything it just seems to make sense having it set as i do .


----------



## Grings (Dec 5, 2011)

I use a HT amp for game audio (5.1), and a USB headset for TS/Vent etc

I used to use a mic and have voices through my amp, but hated hearing mic crackle, and people with shitty mic's up loud through it.


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 5, 2011)

I use a JVC amp with around 500w RMS speakers when I'm solo gaming or doing some music related stuff, got a 7.1 hooked up for when I watch anything on the TV connected to the PC and a headset whenever I need to be using a mic.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 5, 2011)

Many good headsets will sound better than speakers if you are talking Astros/Turtle Beaches/Trittons with built in surround sound


----------



## Jetster (Dec 5, 2011)

Sony MDR-V6  with a mic taped to the side


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Many good headsets will sound better than speakers if you are talking Astros/Turtle Beaches/Trittons with built in surround sound


Depends on your speakers. It's easier to get stereo positioning alot of times with headphones, because they almost always have the same sound field(in someone's ears).

Speakers need to be set up properly, and that includes the distance apart they are from each other.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 5, 2011)

I prefer headPHONES with a mic attached to it if needed (I don't use my mic much though). 50~150$ budget for headphones seems reasonable to me.

For instance I just bought Creative Aurvana Live! Headphones for 50$ (though I'll use them for music). Sadly I destroyed my SRH440s


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 5, 2011)

I prefer using a headset. Nothing's worse than hearing someone else's Ventrilo/Mumble/TS3 or game sounds going through their mic with their speakers set on max. Plus, cans will always give you more precision/clarity than speakers (which have to be cranked up to hear every little detail), and speakers seem to lose a lot of the little things (not to mention bothering others in your household).

I use a cheap Creative Fatal1ty analog headset (I'm no balls to the wall audiophile, but my ears are pretty well trained to pick up sound quality differences) and it actually sounds very decent.


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2011)

Speakers (Cambridge Soundworks .. something something) or a pair of Sony MDR-v150's I got for free. I don't do teamwork so I don't use a mic, but if I have to I have a Logitech H555 headset that is pretty good.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2011)

something something


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Depends on your speakers. It's easier to get stereo positioning alot of times with headphones, because they almost always have the same sound field(in someone's ears).
> 
> Speakers need to be set up properly, and that includes the distance apart they are from each other.



Very true a properly set up surround sound system will be better but it also could be harder to achieve unfortunately due to space constraints/noise complaints and such and if im not mistaken aren't good quality surround sound systems noticeably more expensive?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2011)

yes and totally worth it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 5, 2011)

Razer Carcharias/onboard Realtek HD audio user here


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2011)

An old but very good 5.1 speaker setup plus Creative Fatal1ty Headset and Mic for when my grandaughter is on a sleepover


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Very true a properly set up surround sound system will be better but it also could be harder to achieve unfortunately due to space constraints/noise complaints and such and if im not mistaken aren't good quality surround sound systems noticeably more expensive?



Depends on what you consider expensive. I play guitar, so have spent endless amounts on trying to find "tone". There's no question to me about having to pay to get good sound..that's a given. But, you can get really decent sound for relatively cheap, if you are careful with the parts you chose to assemble your audio system.

On the other hand, when it comes to gaming, one of the biggest impacts, to me, is real 3D positioning. That doesn't take incredibly expensive stuff...and yeah, headphones do it for far cheaper, and more easily, for sure.




BumbleBee said:


> yes and totally worth it.



Here, Here.


----------



## Halk (Dec 5, 2011)

As of a couple of weeks ago an Onkyo 609 and Q Acoustics Cinema 2000. Sadly that's not cheap...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yamaha Dsp a5 and 4x sony wall mounted 120w speakers, and a similar matching center one, acoustic solutions sub.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 5, 2011)

My Astro headset has a removable mic and can be used on either side. I think there are other out there that do that as well.

You can not play  mutliplayer without a headset/mic. Otherwise you get a horrible feedback loop most the time, and then everyone hates you. Especially if you are blasting music on top of the game noise, on top of the feedback loop.

Multiplayer I use my headset, otherwise I run a 5.1 setup.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2011)

I use a desk mic, works fine with no feedback at all.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You can not play mutliplayer without a headset/mic.



I beg to differ. I do it nightly. it's not often, if ever, anyone even hears my 4 kids yelling and screaming in the background(which they nearly always are, being kids and all.). It happens, but I don't get any issues other than by volume, and that volume is truly excessive. I sit here most often with the volume maxed on my PC and amp. I like to FEEL the explosions, and the footsteps.

You just need a decent mic and to adjust sensitivity settings. I don't even use push-to-talk.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2011)

Me neither i don't use push to talk and its fine, i use my onboards echo cancellation, it works fine.

Gotta go to work any hoo now, later guys


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 5, 2011)

Feel free to beg. And....Go.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Feel free to beg. And....Go.


----------



## Conti027 (Dec 5, 2011)

Denon D2000 Headphones with zalman clip on mic. and Dolby Headphone.
Dali Zensor 1 bookself speakers with Denon 991 receiver.

And thank you BumbleBee for talking me out of the Z-5500 a few months back


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2011)

you're welcome.

you should try this mic.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-clip-on-microphone-7080

some audiophiles told me it's better than the Zalman.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to use a Logitech Precision Gaming Headset(Discontinued stock) a long while back but the audio cable to the headset broke somewhere inside one day when my mum walked in an accidently tripped on the long cable on the way out

Since that day she has been banned from entering my room and must knock/call or speak to me from outside.

Sure my room looks like its been hit by a nuke. but boys rooms are supposed to look like a shithole anyway 

I loved that headset though. Not bought another one since and live out the rest of my days with a 2-3year old logitech Z5500 which is on the list to be replaced with a decent mid-range Onkyo speaker set when the money starts coming in.

I do have a really really cheapo logitech headset which came bundled as part of a webcam package but thats in the shed somewhere and I cant be arsed to look for it, because I love my surround sound for gaming.


:::::EDIT:::::


I forgot to add that I do use a headset but only rigged for TS or ventrillo while the game audio still comes out of my speakers...

I use a Gioteck EX-01 bluetooth headset when playing BF3 as i turn my speakers up and the standard mic i use is shit so it picks up any sort of noise - Yes i know it was designed for the PS3!!! but i use it with my PC


----------



## Jetster (Dec 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> you should try this mic.
> 
> ...



It always amazes me how you can buy stuff like this shipped from China for $2.30


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 6, 2011)

I only have headphones anyway.

Essence ST modded to 
Audio Technica HA5000 + AD1000PRM
STAX SRM-300 modded + SR-404Sig modded to 404LE

I can say they both sound godly in game and out of games.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2011)

I currently use:
a Yamaha RX-V357 amp, with Yamaha YST Subwoofer
4x 100w Yamaha Satellite Speakers
1x 100w Yamaha Center Speaker (was a kit once)
plus
2x 90w MBquart QL C104 Bookshelf Speakers
2x 100w Grundig Micro Receiver Speakers (leftovers)
all of that via the Optical Digital port, to the ALC892.

An amazing setup, with great clarity and juicyness,and far too much power for an ordinary room.... i could fill a concert hall with its sound!


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 6, 2011)

When no1 is home i have my 5.1 system on but 9/10 i have my headset.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 6, 2011)

Depends if I'm gaming online or not. If I'm gaming online (and need to talk through TS) then I go headset+mic. If I'm using not TS then I'll give the Harman/Kardon setup a dust off and break out the Mission 730's  

No option on the poll for me to choose  seems all the latest polls are biased against me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2011)

Im actually considering getting myself a set of JBL Control 1's so i can use them just for music and movies and leave my Z5500's off unless i do any gaming.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2011)

I use a mic and speakers.  Reason hmm  don't like headphones even more so in summer when it's around 30c.

Being able to move around is nice too..

I use a Audio Technica ATR20 and a Surround sound system so again hell why would i use headphones.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I use a mic and speakers.  Reason hmm  don't like headphones even more so in summer when it's around 30c.
> 
> Being able to move around is nice too..
> 
> I use a Audio Technica ATR20 and a Surround sound system so again hell why would i use headphones.



I move around with my SRH 440s  If I want to walk across my room and get something I don't bother taking my headphones off. In Winter and Fall they are nice to have too as they keep me warm. To avoid sweaty ears you can carefully choose your headphones or go with open cans, which let your ears breath much more.

I personally like headphones better for gaming, for music I like both speakers and headphones, it depends (but speakers are really nice when you have friends over), and for movies I have a slight preference to speakers if they are surround sound


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I move around with my SRH 440s  If I want to walk across my room and get something I don't bother taking my headphones off. In Winter and Fall they are nice to have too as they keep me warm. To avoid sweaty ears you can carefully choose your headphones or go with open cans, which let your ears breath much more.
> 
> I personally like headphones better for gaming, for music I like both speakers and headphones, it depends (but speakers are really nice when you have friends over), and for movies I have a slight preference to speakers if they are surround sound



Well if it makes you happy .. Personally i hate wires being attached to me and hate open headphones.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know how to answer that poll. When gaming I use either my computer speakers (Klipsch ProMedia 2.1) or headphones (Sony MDR-V6). If there's ever a time when I need to talk in a game, the webcam picks up my voice.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 8, 2011)

Where is the option for floor standing reference speakers and a HK 7.1 surround receiver? Or my headphones if the wife and kids are in bed or don't want to be bothered.

I use a Yeti blue mic if I want in game chatter.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Set of Logitech X230 and a Logitech Headset, I put the headset around my neck and hear the ingame sound thru the speakers and the voice com thru the headset. I dont wear headsets on my ears because they hurt my ears.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2011)

I use a full 7.1 setup with digi out into my H/K AVR347. Thats not an option on the poll though :/


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 26, 2011)

Headphones and im waiting for the Razer Tiamat 7.1 to come out >_<


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 26, 2011)

I use my logitech x-530 speakers when normal gaming, but when I go on team speak or steam chat i use my logitech g35


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 26, 2011)

I use el cheapo 2.0 speakers and el cheapo headset with mic (but very rarely; and I setup things in such a way that only the mic is used). I also have el cheapo 2.0 speakers that are USB 1.1.


----------



## radrok (Dec 26, 2011)

Xonar Essence STX, 2.0 sound with AKG K 701 and Sennheiser HD650, depends on what I do have to listen... still 2.0 audio is the best for gaming, too many drivers inside 5.1 or 7.1 cans for my likings.
Empire 2.0 audio monitors, Italian and not so much known but they are among the best PC audio speakers.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 26, 2011)

i use a 1200 watt sony home theatre system along with a optical out creative usb sound box running 5.1 with external powered sub, then a creative headset sitting on my side desk that has just the mic set as a recording device so when im playing i can use it to talk.


----------

